# license plate light lens



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had the same problem with mine. It was starting to attack the body so I took it in to the dealer thinking they would take care of it since at that time I had only owned it for about 2 months. They laughed and said I should replace the screws. I ended up finding similar screws to what you have, only cross tip (Philips) and since I purchased different lenses - they came with a rear-view camera and a laser fog-light I just took out the rusty lenses. 

Good fix though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you guys live in a area where they salt the roads? I'm exposed to salt spray, but my screws are no where near as bad.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Even at 10k miles, my screws were totally rusted out. Didn't affect the lens, tho.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Do you guys live in a area where they salt the roads? I'm exposed to salt spray, but my screws are no where near as bad.


Ahhh yup!

They salt the salt around here! Stainless is the way to go!


----------

